# Should have went surf fishing!



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Found this on the web thought you may enjoy!


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Somehow I have a funny feeling that was a two-wheel drive.  

Thank's for the laugh Beachbms!!  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good One
Kozlow


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Saw the exact same thing happen @ city park in P'town, but they were coming in not going out. Too much beer & sun out on the water = a bad day @ the ramp. Laughed so hard I pi$$ed my shorts!! Cops didn't think it was funny, on top of all that the 2 dummies got tickets.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

People do retarted things ;maybe they were drunk.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Those PWC guys march to a different tune. Gives a whole new meaning to car wash.   

Catman.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Drunk?! The word insanity comes to mind.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

One suggestion would have been for someone to throw them a tow rope. But the last time I gave that advice, it did more harm than good.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

kind of looks like someone forgot the e brake that really sucks bad. very bad day. and letting the pwc just float away. must not be the brightest of the bunch. maybe they were trying to get the insurance money.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

or maybe even they forgot that the big R is reverse and not drive


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

thats bad ive seen a guy park a bass boat in the back of a truck at a launch i nc
the guy went to drive on the trailer and just kept going  








thanx for laugh


----------

